# Would you rear face a 5 year old?



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

We recently noticed some damage on our Britax Marathon. At some point a small part on the base is cracked and almost breaking off. I'm not entirely sure when this happened, I only noticed it when I pulled it out to put in my moms car. We cannot buy a new seat now







but we are going to get a new one with our tax returns in February.

DS is riding in the Marathon. While we're at it we're also buying a new seat for DD (she is in DS's Blvd, it was mfg in 2004 or 2005 so it's nearing the expiration date, may as well just replace it while we have the money)









Okay, DS is 4 right now, he'll be 5 in January. He is 42 inches tall and 36lbs. I've looked at the Britax Frontier and the Radian 80XT and the Radian SLXT.

Since he's fairly light I'd really like to RF him again, and he is game for this (he's always asking to sit backwards like his sister)...but I don't know if at FIVE years old it's such a grand idea...

There isn't much of a price difference between my 3 options ($20-$30 I think?) and given his weight it will be a good while before I feel comfortable with having him just in a booster/seat belt combo.

DH really likes the Radians, he wants one of those. DS really likes the prints










I'm just hemming and hawing about RF'ing a 5 year old, obviously I won't HAVE to, I can always FF him since the Frontier and the Radians both harness to 80lbs...and both have the same harnessed height limit.

So assuming money isn't really an option which seat would you buy? And if you'd buy a Radian would you rear face a 5 year old? Provided they were willing?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If he wants too and you can afford it, sure. I would do the radian or complete air. You'll want to make sure the radian doesn't overrecline in your vehicle for a child that big. You'll also want to make sure your child is not too tall to rf in that seat.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If the child wanted to RF and he fit and the seat fit, sure. I wouldn't push it, though.

I'm very worried about the broken Marathon, though. He shouldn't ride in a broken seat. A seat doesn't need to cost $200+ to be safe. He would be safer in a $60 Evenflo Chase or even a $50 Graco Turbobooster than in a broken Britax.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

We have him in the built in in our van right now (we have a built in 5-pt harness) we have to buy a new seat for baby-to-be and honestly don't even have $60 to spare. My mom is paying most of the cost for the baby's seat.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

For me, age has nothing to do with it. Its more about weight and height.... if that fits the car seat - thats that! lol

We get RF car seats here from Norway and they go up to 55lbs. So yeah, I would be rear facing him until he outgrew it.

I didn't think you got RF car seats in America that went past 35lbs though?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
For me, age has nothing to do with it. Its more about weight and height.... if that fits the car seat - thats that! lol

We get RF car seats here from Norway and they go up to 55lbs. So yeah, I would be rear facing him until he outgrew it.

I didn't think you got RF car seats in America that went past 35lbs though?

There are several models that go to 40 lbs now and one that goes to 45!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
For me, age has nothing to do with it. Its more about weight and height.... if that fits the car seat - thats that! lol


As far as what is a safe and appropriate seat, weight and height have almost nothing to do with the style of seat. Age is the important thing.

To answer the question, no, I would not buy a seat to rear face a physically healthy five year old because there is absolutely _no safety reason to do so_

Rear facing stops being crucial once the cervical spine has fused, which usually happens by four. There's no statistically significant safety 'edge' to having a five year old rear facing (whether he weighs 30 pounds or 50)

At five, I would focus on an appropriate seat that would get my child to safe 'seatbelt only' stage. A convertible won't do that.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
As far as what is a safe and appropriate seat, *weight and height have almost nothing to do with the style of seat*. Age is the important thing.

To answer the question, no, I would not buy a seat to rear face a physically healthy five year old because there is absolutely _no safety reason to do so_

Rear facing stops being crucial once the cervical spine has fused, which usually happens by four. There's no statistically significant safety 'edge' to having a five year old rear facing (whether he weighs 30 pounds or 50)

At five, I would focus on an appropriate seat that would get my child to safe 'seatbelt only' stage. A convertible won't do that.

I agree -- as long as the minimums are met (for instance, I'd be fine with a 7yo in a booster, but if that 7yo weighed only 38 pounds, she couldn't use the ParkwaySG).


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Right, all the requirements need to be met to use a specific seat. However, when you're considering the 'style' of seat, you need to focus on the child's age as well as behavioral maturity. A rear facing convertible is the best choice for a two year old. The best choice for a five year old may be either a top tethered harnessed seat or a belt positioning booster, depending on maturity, unless the five year old is under 30 pounds. (And at that point there very well be a whole nother slew of medical issues that may necessitate a rear facing convertible, but that's sort of off track.)

A forty pound 18 month old needs a rear facing convertible. A 30 pound five year old? Is absolutely fine in a top tethered harnessed seat, may even be fine in a booster.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

We agree -- I just couldn't resist being all geeky and technical.

Give me a 36# 6yo and a 39# 2yo, and a Turbobooster and a MyRide65, and you better believe the 6yo is going in the booster even if he's lighter.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Evan will be 5 on the 7th and just went back rfing b/c he asked. I did not have to buy a new seat though, we had a Radian XT that goes to 40# rfing. I am getting 2 new Radian XTSLs at tax time for the girls though, well Evan will probably get 1 and Olivia will get the old XT. The Frontier makes a good booster, is the tallest booster out there I think, lasts 9 years, and does have slightly higher top slotsover the Radian.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

If I was you I think I'd go for either a frontier or a nautilus, probably a nautilus just because of price. But, thats just me


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Since money is a concern, and you are looking for long-term use, no I wouldn't. Once he outgrows the radian rf'ing, he'll probably outgrow it ff'ing shortly after. Now, if you plan to switch to a booster right away, and would be fine getting a $50 turbo and passing the radian down, then yeah, maybe. But a nautilus or a frontier would make more sense long-term (the radians top slots are about 1-2" lower than the frontier and nautilus, so the "height limit" really doesn't reflect how it fits kids).

Does he still fit in the blvd? Can you switch him to that for the time being and put your little one in an scenera or something? I'm also concerned that he'd be riding in broken seat for several months. You could check into local programs to see if you could get a scenera for free, or maybe discounted.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

He's not in the seat, he's in the built in for now. I've asked around at WIC about getting a free/discounted seat and all they have is the NEST program but I would have had to have signed up at the very beginning of my pregnancy to even hope to save up enough 'points' to get a seat. Plus there are requirements for 'points' I can't meet (childbirth preparedness courses, etc, DH works nights we only have 1 vehicle...if I were to take DH to work then he'd have to walk home because the schedule I saw went past when he's off work, there is no such thing as public transportation here and no one else gets off at the same time as him, he has an odd schedule).

He keeps asking to sit backwards is why I'm wondering, he's for sure not ready for a booster. Iowa law says 40lbs before they can go in a booster seat http://www.dps.state.ia.us/commis/gt..._CPS_Guide.pdf


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The link that you posted cites the actual law, which states that a child must be restrained in a child restraint system, which includes a booster seat. If he's not ready that's a moot point, though.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

off to the side it says the recommendations are no booster till 40lbs


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Right, that's a recommendation. The recommendation isn't part of the law. It's legal to have a <40# child in a booster (as long as the manufacturer allows it). It's not recommended by TPTB. And it's a moot point for your child because you don't feel he's ready for a booster, but it might be important for another parent to know exactly what's legal and what isn't.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am getting a Radian b/c we travel a lot, and the TF is a pain to carry.

DS will stay rear-facing as long as he fits, and at 23lbs/28months + super short, he will probably RF when he is 5!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

I would get the Radian that RF's to 45lbs and then as soon as one of your other kids needs it (when your now 2yo outgrows the Britax RF'ing or it expires or whatever), pass it down so that your middle LO can stay RF'ing and get a high back booster for your oldest. If your now 4yo was the youngest and you were done, I would say no, just considering your money issue. But since you will have someone to pass it down to, why not?

FWIW, yes, my 4.5yo is still RF'ing. He fits RF'ing in his seat, so again, why not?


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Rear facing at age 5 is still far safer than forward facing. But your child is at this stage out of the crucial age regarding rear facing which is from birth up to 3-4 years.

If it's still practical and things work out rear facing at 5 is a great idea. My son is 5.5, 47 inches tall and 47 lbs. He sits partly rear facing in his Britax Multi Tech. Leg room is still fine, seat doesn't take up much room, rear facing limit is 55 lbs and my son is just as happy riding rear facing as forward facing in hi Britax Kid Plus HBB. BTW, he still has plenty of room left to grow in his RF seat


----------

